# Welcome Chulo



## [email protected]

We want to welcome Chulo. He is a 3 year old Havanese. We just adopted him, and brought him home today. His family could not aford to take care of him, so his coat is in a bad condition. Here is some photos of him right now. I will post some after all cleaned up. :biggrin1: Welcome Home Chulo!!!


----------



## whitBmom

Awww very cute! Congratulations and a big welcome to Chulo


----------



## Scooter's Family

Such a cute little face, he's adorable. Welcome!


----------



## Missy

Big welcome to Chulo. you are now part of the yin and yang club too.


----------



## Beamer

Aww poor little guy... at least he found you!

Let us see the after pictures!

Ryan


----------



## Pixiesmom

Aww-he's cute!! Welcome Chulo!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Look at the fellow! I love the little white under his chin! How do you say his name? I am so glad you were able to rescue this cute Hav. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Welcome home Chulo and a warm welcome to you both to the forum.


----------



## marltonmommy

He's very cute! Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## Kathie

He looks like a sweet boy and I love his little white goatee!!


----------



## trueblue

He looks so sweet! Welcome to both of you


----------



## Sissygirl

Welcome Chulo! He looks like a sweetie!


----------



## marjrc

Congratulations on getting a new Hav! Chulo looks an awful lot like my Ricky with his white goatee and white interspersed throughout his coat! I'm glad he ended up in Hav Rescue rather than neglected because the family had no way to support him. 

Can't wait to hear and see more of him!


----------



## Mom2Izzo

He's a cutie!!!!


----------



## ama0722

Welcome to you and Chulo


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

welcome Chulo. I know he will be happy to have you taking good care of him!! Would love to see the photos, thanks for sending these. How did he get his name?


----------



## SMARTY

Welcome to the Forum, Chulo is a really pretty boy. I'm glad you came into his life.


----------



## pjewel

He's a lucky boy. Just as you do, we welcome him into the family. Keep us updated on his progress and give him a hug from me.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awww, what a cutie pie....can't wait to see more pictures and hear of how he is settling into his new forever home.


----------



## irnfit

Chulo is very cute. Can't wait to see him all cleaned up. Congrats!


----------



## marb42

Welcome Chulo. What a cutie. I love his color!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*what does Chulo mean?*

Thanks for giving him a new home!


----------



## [email protected]

So, it has been a long time since I posted this thread. I just took Chulo into the groomers today, and I will be going to pick him up soon. I gave him a bath last week and he didn't have any fleas (which is great!!!). Although, when I tried to cut his hair, the clippers burned out. So I finally was able to take him to the groomers today. I will post some pictures after he gets groomed. But right now, I will post some pictures of when I groomed him. I will try to answer all the questions you guys have.


----------



## Scooter's Family

He's such a sweet little guy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

[email protected] said:


> So, it has been a long time since I posted this thread. I just took Chulo into the groomers today, and I will be going to pick him up soon. I gave him a bath last week and he didn't have any fleas (which is great!!!). Although, when I tried to cut his hair, the clippers burned out. So I finally was able to take him to the groomers today. I will post some pictures after he gets groomed. But right now, I will post some pictures of when I groomed him. I will try to answer all the questions you guys have.
> 
> View attachment 26801


Can't wait to see him! He looks so sweet.


----------



## [email protected]

They groomer had to cut his hair short. At least now, I can start all over. The groomer told me he did great and that he was the one who was best behaved today. Well here he is!!!


----------



## imamurph

AWWWWW, his name fits him! How wonderful of you to give him a loving home:

** Chulo in Mexican slang refers to someone who is cute, hot, good looking**


----------



## Sheri

He looks snazzy in his little sweater, too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

He looks darling. What a cute little boy he is!


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Welcome Chula, you are such a sweetie!


----------



## pjewel

He looks adorable. There is something to be said for starting fresh with their grooming. Milo and I are happy campers about his shave down. Chulo looks adorable in his sweater.


----------



## LuvCicero

Welcome to the group. Chula is a cutie and I'm glad he found you!


----------



## KSC

He is rockin' that sweater! So cute


----------



## good buddy

Chulo is a real cutie! Maybe I'm partial since he has the same coloring as my Marley! I love his new haircut!


----------



## marjrc

What an adorable new cut for Chulo! What a sweet face. He reminds me of Ricky, it's unreal!


----------



## mckennasedona

Welcome! Chulo is adorable. He looks very cute in his sweater.


----------



## [email protected]

I have updates on Chulo, and some pics. f you guys want to see: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10655


----------

